# instalation xcode3 sous snow leopard



## cedge (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour a tous, 

je suis un habitué et utilisateur de linux(debian), je voudrais decouvrir (je dois!) la programation sous mac pour app ipad-phone. J'ai acces a un mac "snow leopard", probleme, comment je fais pour telecharger cocoa sous la version Xcode3, objective c 2?

si j'ai bien compris il me faut cette version sous ma version de os et cela m'arrange, mon livre d'apprentissage etant basé sur cette version

merci pour votre aide

cedric


----------



## Lio70 (21 Février 2012)

On ne telecharge pas Cocoa . On telecharge Xcode.

Xcode 3 se trouve sur un des DVD d'installation du Mac. Si tu veux telecharger la dernière correction (3.2.6 si je ne m'abuse), enregistre-toi sur le site https://developer.apple.com. Pour Xcode 3, je crois que le compte gratuit est suffisant.


----------



## temilato (27 Février 2012)

Salut à tous,

Je suis un petit nouveau sur le site. Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un macbook sous snowleopard et d'un Ipod touch 4. Je souhaiterai me mettre à la programmation sous mac, mais l'OS Lion étant trop gourmand pour ma machine, je ne peux pas l'installer et donc utiliser xcode 4. Or Xcode 3.2.6 n'est plus dispo chez le site développeur d'apple...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'envoyer un lien pour le télécharger, svp?

Merci


----------



## ntx (27 Février 2012)

Si il l'est : Ressources, Mac OSX Download, décoche tout sauf "Developer Tools", en bas de la page


----------



## temilato (28 Février 2012)

Merci ntx. Tu es un chef ! Il l'avait bien caché quand même.


----------

